# Bitte mal helfen etwas klarzustellen! Zu Razer!



## IVIaster (6. Dezember 2011)

Also, ich habe vor mir die Razer Mamba und eine Razer BLACKWIDOW zu kaufen. Mir wurde von einigen Freunden und Bekannten Razer sehr klar empfohlen, und auch viele Profi-Gamer die ich kenne haben Razer Sachen (kenne net allzu viele ;D).
Nun habe ich hier im Forum aber auch schon des öfteren gelesen, dass die Leute ganz klar gegen Razer sind. Ich frage
mich, wieso. 
Achja, welche Blaxkwidow soll ich nehmen? Wahrscheinlich die Ultimate, oder?

MfG IVIaster

PS: Bitte nur auf diesen Thread antworten, wenn man eine Razermaus oder Tasta besitzt/besessen hat. Ansonsten sind es nur kurze Tests und damit unqualifizierte Meinungen...


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (6. Dezember 2011)

Es kommt bei Razer sehr stark auf das Produkt an - meine DeathAdder ist die beste Maus die ich kenne , meine alte Lycosa dafür der letzte Dreck. 
Ich würde bei Eingaberäten NICHT auf Tests in Zeitschriften oder dem Internet vertrauen, die halte ich nämlich für 75% für nicht zutreffend. Mach dir lieber selbst ein Bild von den Produkten. 

Die Mamba ist ja im Prinzip eine Wireless DeathAdder mit anderem Sensor, der wird von vielen allerdings als nicht besonders gut beschrieben, deswegen würde ich eher eine DeathAdder kaufen oder wenn es ums wireless geht vielleicht Mal bei Logitech und Konsorten vorbeischauen. 
Die Blackwidow ist sicherlich keine schlechte Tastatur (mechanische Tasten), allerdings wirst du bei andern Herstellern u.U. mehr Gegenwert für dein Geld bekommen. Schau doch auch Mal bei Filco, Déck, Tt eSports, Steelseries, Zowie, DAS, Cherry usw. vorbei - dort gibt es auch gute/bessere mechanische Tastaturen. Hier im Unterforum gibts auch 'nen interessanten Thread über Mechas.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hab auch die Razer Deathadder Blackedition und find sie echt saugeil. Aber es gibt wie überall auch die Geheimtipps zB. die Zowie EC1 oder EC2 sollen genauso gut sein haben aber halt nicht son Treiber mit der möglichkeit Makros zuzuteilen.(was ich auch nicht wirklich brauche)
Zur Tasta kann ich nur sagen mir hat die Widow nicht gefallen und zum Zocken sind mechanische Tastaturen eher zweitrangig die sind wichtiger wenn man viel Schreibt und da gibts günstigere für die eben einfach ne Tastatur sind und nicht nen haufen zusatzsachen im Treiber anbieten.
Ich denk das muss jeder selber wissen und entscheiden wenns nach schlechten Erfahrungen/Meinungen geht findet man im Internet bei allem was wenn man suchst.


----------



## gh0st76 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann nur sagen das die Black Widow eine ordentliche Tastatur ist. Aber die Mamba geht vom Sensor her gar nicht. Gute Mäuse von Razer mit einem guten Sensor sind die DeathAdder und die Abyssus. Den Rest kann man gepflegt vergessen. 

Ansonsten mal bei anderen Herstellern wegen einer Tastatur gucken. QPAD hat auch einige mechanische im Sortiment. Bei der MK-50 und der MK-85 kann man sich sogar die Switches frei aussuchen. Bei der Maus gibt es auch andere Hersteller die gute Teile bauen. Zowie mit der EC Reihe zum Beispiel. Die sind wirklich gut und von der Qualität klasse.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde auch von der Mamba die Finger weglassen...
Der Sensor ist nur für Low-Budget-Highsenser geeignet und eher für eine 30€ als für 80€ Maus geeignet.
Wichtig wie bei allen Eingabegeräten ist aber:
Du musst mal fühlen, ob sie dir Zusagen und nocht nach Marke kaufen!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Dezember 2011)

IVIaster schrieb:


> ...und auch viele Profi-Gamer die ich kenne haben Razer Sachen (kenne net allzu viele ;D)...


Man sollte den Dir bekannten "Profi-Gamern" die aktuelle Produktserie (*Black*, *Brown*, *Blue*-Switches) vol FILCO zum testen überlassen. Mal schau'n wie _dann_ dessen Expertise/Meinung in Sachen Razer ist...


----------



## Mysti (7. Dezember 2011)

Als die erste Razer Copperhead auf den Markt kam hab i gleich zugegriffen Fazit nach 2 Jahren intensiven zocken - Top maus funktioniert noch wie Sie soll schnell präzise schön anzusehen. Daraufhin kaufte ich mir eine neue Copperhead doch schön nach kurzer Zeit Ca. 3 Monate war die rechte Maustaste kaputt ( sensor). Ich hab die maus zurückgegeben und Sie mir nochmal geholt Sie hielt dieses mal 1 Jahr wieder die rechte Maustaste. Bin dann wieder auf die intelli Optical gestoßen und jetz bei der roccat kone+ gelandet. 
Die Razer maus war nicht schlecht, jedoch hielt Sie bei spielen ( league of legends) nicht gerade lang. Wenn du dir eine maus von Razer kaufst dann bei mediamarkt, preislich nicht viel Unterschied aber vom Service her Top. Hab nach 1 Jahr den vollen Kaufpreis zurückerstattet bekommen.
Ich bin auch im Besitz der Razer Lycosa ( kaufgrund war das Material der tasten) jedoch habe ich ständig das Problem dass einzellne tasten nicht funktionieren und ich die Tastatur ein und ausstecken muss damit es weiter geht.

So das sind meine Erfahrungen mit Razer.

Ich würde an deiner stelle verschiedene Sachen ausprobieren und das gerät mit dem du am zufriedensten bist behalten.


----------



## Thaurial (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte eine Razer Lachesis bestellt. Nach etlichem Hin und her konnte ich das 70€ Teil endlich in der Hand halten.. Pfui.. ging direkt wieder zurück.

-> Das kann auch daran liegen, das die mx518 mir wirklich ans Herz gewachsen war und ich besser nie in Betracht genommen hätte zu wechseln, aber naja jetzt ist es eine G500 geworden.

PS: ich bin aber auch kein CS:ESL bunnyhopper oder wie man die pro´s nennt


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte bis jetzt:

- Razer Diamondback "Plasma Blue" --> Geht immer noch!
- Razer Lachesis Blue --> Geht auch immer noch! (Hängt zeitweise am Laptop) 
- Razer Mamba --> Verwende ich im Moment!

Bis jetzt hatte ich mit Razer-Produkten noch keine Probleme.  

Aber Razer ist auch kein Must-Have. Es gibt genügend andere Hersteller.


----------



## tripod (7. Dezember 2011)

was ich bis jetzt aus dem hause razer mein eigen nennen kann/konnte:
- razer ironclad, oberfläche nach 5 monaten "durch", rma volle erstattung.
- razer lycosa mirror, gute tastatur, hatte nie probleme damit, keine treiber notwendig
- razer mamba 4g, lief einwandfrei, allerdings hat mich ein "softwarefehler" dann fast zur weisglut gebracht. die mamba wurde am dock nicht mehr geladen, auch im kabelmodus nicht mehr.
lösung des problems vom support: zum laden der mamba sollte man die maus auf "aus" schalten. nach diesem "vorfall" habe ich mich dazu entschlossen die razer sachen wegzugeben.
- razer nostromo, funktioniert tadellos, software/treiber auch einwandfrei
(einzig noch verbliebenes razerprodukt bei mir, aber ein g13 von logitech ist bereits unterwegs, dann wird auch das nostromo verkauft)

grundlegend sollte man sich das gerät kaufen, das einem am besten zusagt.
empfehlungen aus dem freundeskreis sind eine gute sache, dann kannst du ja sicher mal bei einem an den rechner sitzen und die sachen einfach mal "antesten".
das wäre am sinnvollsten, da du die sachen dann vorab schon mal testen kannst, bevor du investierst.

über razer herziehen tu ich deswegen nicht, vermutlich steht das mit der ladefunktion sogar irgendwo in der anleitung, aber wer liest die schon.
die sache hat mich einfach sehr geärgert und ich hab zwei abende damit verbracht mehrmals sämtliche treiber zu entfernen neu zu installieren und zu booten darum bin ich zu logitech zurück.

jeder macht so seine positiven und negativen erfahrungen mit herstellern. gibt immer jmd der einem ganz klar von etwas abrät, während andere darüber nur lobeshymnen los lassen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> - Razer Diamondback "Plasma Blue" --> Geht immer noch!


 Dem kann ich zustimmen. Seinerzeit hatte ich die Diamondback 3G *Earth Green*. Einwandfrei das gute Stück. Hat mir lange Zeit treu gedient. So ziehmlich alle Mäuse, welche Razer hernach auf den Markt gebracht hat, waren/sind qualitativ schlechter. Die Tastaturen von Razer sind mit der Zeit auch nicht besser geworden. Mein Kollege hat nach der dritten getauschten, weil defekten, Black Widow entnervt aufgegeben und ist seitdem ebenfalls mit FILCO glücklich und zufrieden.


----------



## Aks-ty (7. Dezember 2011)

Also ich darf auch mal^^

Benutze als Tasta eine Razer Lycosa.Eine echt geniale Tastatur hatte vorher eine Logitch G15 und finde die Razer um längen besser. Super Tastenanschlag,dezente Beleuchtung und noch dazu handlich und nicht so nen risen raumschiff. einzig die Ergonomie könnte etwas besser sein aber das ist zu verschmertzen.

Zu den Razer Mäusen! Ich hatte eine Diamondback und nie Probleme damit gehabt.Danch eine Lachesis die mich auch nie im stich gelassen hat und knappe 3 Jahre einwandfrei lief. Jetzt habe ich eine "Problemmaus" von Razer mit der ich allerdings nie Probleme hatte  benutze derzeit eine Razer Imperator und auch die läuft ohne Probleme! Zudem ist die Synapsensoftware von Razer schon sehr gerreift und funktioniert ohne Probleme.Also sage ich nur:

ICH BIN PRO-RAZER Zocker und werde immer weiter Razer Mäuse und Tastaturen kaufen da ich vollstens zufrieden damit bin.

MFG Aks-ty


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du unbedingt Razer Hardware kaufen willst, dann würde ich dir wirklich zur Black Widow raten. Besser als die Lycosa ist die auf jeden Fall. Alleine die Technik der Tastatur ist um Welten besser. 

Von den Lasermäusen wie Mamba, Imperator und Co würde ich allerdings die Finger lassen. Der optische Avago 3090 ist der einzige Sensor den Razer verbaut der auch was taugt. Besonders diese 2012er Modelle sind ihr Geld nicht wert da Razer da einfach nur mehr DPI und einen 2. Sensor verbaut hat. Der bringt aber gar nichts weil er die LoD regeln soll. Das sollte eigentlich den Z - Axis Bug lösen. Hat es aber nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hab heute meine Logitech Illuminated zurückgegeben und gegen die Razer Lycosa getauscht, somit habe ich das erste mal die Maus und Tastatur vom selben Hersteller 
Mal schauen ob ich in paar Jahren immernoch begeistert bin von den Razerteilen mommentan muss ich sagen echt klasse.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Logitech Illuminated zurückgegeben und gegen die Razer Lycosa getauscht, somit habe ich das erste mal die Maus und Tastatur vom selben Hersteller
> Mal schauen ob ich in paar Jahren immernoch begeistert bin von den Razerteilen mommentan muss ich sagen echt klasse.


 

Hättest dir besser die Black Widow geholt. Die Lycosa ist einfach Schrott. Da fallen gerne mal ohne Grund Tasten oder Touchpanel aus. Von der 5 € Technik unter den Tasten mal abgesehen. Wenn es die Lycosa mit den gummierten Tasten ist, dann kann es auch sein das du irgendwann blanke Keycaps hast.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ihm der Anschlag und die Tastatur gefällt (und ihm 70€ wert ist), ist es eben kein Schrott...


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wenn ihm der Anschlag und die Tastatur gefällt (und ihm 70€ wert ist), ist es eben kein Schrott...


 

Technisch gesehen schon wenn man sieht was die Tastatur für Probleme macht. Das hat dann nichts mit dem Anschlag zu tun. Sondern eher damit das Razer mit der Tastatur schon immer Probleme hatte und die bis heute nicht gelöst bekommen hat.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich will ne flache Tastatur wo hintergrundbeleuchtet ist ansonsten wäre ich bei meiner g15 geblieben. Und nur zur info ich behersche das Zehnfingersystem nicht ergo ist mir das mit dem Tastenanachlag egal und spüre da keinen großen unterschied und darum muss ich auch ne Beleuchtung haben damit ich im dunkeln die Buchstaben seh.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Lycosa ist wirklich Schrott, in meinem Bekanntenkreis wurden 3 innerhalb von einem Jahr geschrottet


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ok. Die flache Tastatur ist wieder so eine Kopfsache. Die Lycosa hat nur halbhohe Tasten wie die X4. Da ist nicht viel mit kürzeren Tastenhub. Beleuchtet ist die BW übrigens auch.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß dafür kostet sie aber mal eben 60€ mehr und wie gesagt ich wollte diesmal eine mit flachen Tasten das war eigendlich der einzige Grund das ich mir überhaupt ne neue gekauft habe. 
Leider hat Logitech nachträglich ja das Ghosting genau auf die gamerwichtigen Tasten gelegt damit man ihre G-Tastaturen kauft darum eben der schritt zu Razer Lycosa nicht die Mirror weil mir diese komplette Hochglanzoptik mal garnicht gefällt.



Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Die Lycosa ist wirklich Schrott, in  meinem Bekanntenkreis wurden 3 innerhalb von einem Jahr geschrottet


 Das werde ich sehen aber da ich 2Jahre Garantie habe ist mir das egal und wenns mich doch nervt dann kauf ich mir halt ne Microsoft X4 oder nehme doch wieder die G15.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Die Lycosa ist wirklich Schrott, in meinem Bekanntenkreis wurden 3 innerhalb von einem Jahr geschrottet



Ich hatte die normale Lycosa 3 Monate. Dann ist die komplett ausgefallen.  Hab dann als Austauschtastatur die Mirror bekommen. Die hat dann immerhin schon fast ein Jahr gehalten. Da wollte dann erst das Touchpanel nicht mehr und dann sind Tasten ausgefallen. Mitten im Spiel ist das natürlich ganz toll. Das KRO bei der Lycosa ist auch relativ bescheiden. Bei mir ist das gerne passiert das nach 2 Tasten gleichzeitig schluss war.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (8. Dezember 2011)

Das Multimedia Panel hat nur bei einer von dreien den 1. Monat überstanden. Dann gab es häufig diese Probleme, dass einzelne Tasten nichtmehr funktionierten und man die Tastatur aus- & wieder einstecken musste damit sie wieder richtig funktioniert. Aber vielleicht haben sie das ja mittlerweile in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Dezember 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Aber die Lycosa würde ich mir alleine von der Tastentechnik nicht mehr kaufen. Wenn man eine mechanische hat, dann will man einfach keine Rubberdomes mehr haben.


----------



## Aks-ty (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe die Lycosa nun schon seid mehr als einem Jahr und ich habe 0 Probleme mit dieser tastatur. Alles Perfekt mir ist noch nie ne taste raus gefallen,alle Tasten sehen aus wie am ersten tag da ist nichts abgegriffen oder sonst was. Ich schreibe viel und spiele viel. Darum kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen warum die bei euch immer so verrecken sollten. Ich bin jedenfalls top zufrieden und würde diese Tastatur jedem empfehlen.
Viele meiner Kollegen haben ebenfalls diese Tastatur und sie sind alle Top zufrieden.Bei uns allen laufen die ohne weitere Probleme...........


----------



## gh0st76 (10. Dezember 2011)

Aks-ty schrieb:


> Alles Perfekt mir ist noch nie ne taste raus gefallen,


 

Nicht rausgefallen, ausgefallen. Die Tasten haben nicht mehr reagiert. Guck mal im Internet wie die Lycosa bei richtigen Zockern nach einem Jahr aussieht. Die WSAD Tasten sind dann meistens blank weil sich die Gummibeschichtung an den Tasten gelöst hat. 

Das beste war ein Kommentar auf Amazon zu der Tastatur. Weil da jemand über die Mängel der Tastatur was geschrieben hatte. Da war auch einer der meinte das die Tastatur von der Verarbeitung perfekt sei und die Qualität auch klasse wäre. Aber dann schrieb er das bei ihm Tasten ausfallen. Das man das aber mit ein und ausstöpseln wieder zum laufen bekommt. Also ein Widerspruch an sich. Vor allem ist das schön wenn man mitten im Spiel unter dem Schreibtisch die Tastatur ausstöpseln darf.


----------



## Aks-ty (11. Dezember 2011)

ich zocke jeden Tag 2-4 Stunden egoshooter und habe überhaupt keine Probleme weder damit das irgendwas abgegriffen ist noch das bei mir ne taste ausgefallen ist.....


----------



## Skeksis (11. Dezember 2011)

Mehr als ein Jahr ist halt auch mal kein Alter für ne Tastatur. Ich benutze meine oftmals ein vielfaches davon (bin ja auch schon was älter) weil ich nix schlimmer finde als mich an neue Tastaturen gewöhnen müssen. Da hoff ich doch einfach mal das mir, in meinem Fall, meine Filco, noch lange erhalten bleibt. xD


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist die Tastatur sowas von schnurzpiepegal das wichtigste ist die Maus und die muss 100%ig passen, darum bin ich am Tag wo ich die Deathadder gekauft habe ne 3/4 Stunde im Saturn von Maus zur Maus gerannt und das mehrmals bis ich mich dann entschieden habe 
Bei der Tastatur ist mir nur wichtig das sie hintergrundbeleuchtet ist, die Gamingtasten sollten richtig funzen (nicht wie bei der Illuminated) und natürlich optisch sollte sie mir zusagen und das wars. 
Wenn es sein müsste könnte ich jederzeit wieder auf meine 10€ Microsofttastatur die auf meinem Schrank verstaubt umspringen oder eben auf meine G15 die ich jetzt in der Arbeit benutze es würde mir nix ausmachen 

PS. Ach kann mir einer verraten wozu bei meiner DeathAdder dieser Knopf unten neben dem optischen Sensor ist?


----------



## Dan19 (11. Dezember 2011)

Damit kannst du zwischen den 5 Profilen, die du anlegen kannst umschalten, ohne direkt in den Treiber zu müssen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ahso danke also dann brauch ich es nicht


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt wie überall auch die Geheimtipps zB. die Zowie EC1 oder EC2


Oh nein, jetzt hast Du die Geheimtipps verraten...


Soldat0815 schrieb:


> zum Zocken sind mechanische Tastaturen eher zweitrangig die sind wichtiger wenn man viel Schreibt


 Gilt das nur für Dich oder müssen wir uns alle dieser Meinung fügen?


----------



## turbosnake (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich haue meine Blues immer noch bis zum Bodenblech.
Auch beim Tippen, ich muss wohl mehr üben.

Mit welchem programm (kostenlos) kann man das 10 Finger System lernen?


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Dezember 2011)

TIPP10 - Kostenloser 10-Finger-Schreibtrainer | Zehnfingersystem
Zum Thema Razer: Die Tastaturen haben bisher wirklich nicht mit Qualität geglänzt dadurch muss die BlackWidow auch noch ihre Qualität erst beweisen.


----------



## IVIaster (12. Dezember 2011)

Erstmal danke an alle.
Zur Tastatur: Es wird jetzt eine Filco werden, da mich einige User überzeugt haben diese zu nehmen.
Bei der Maus bin ich noch nicht sicher. Es soll aber entweder die Razer Deathadder oder eine der Zowie ECs werden. Wenn ihr dazu noch ein Kommentar abgeben könntet wäre das nett.


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Mir ist die Tastatur sowas von schnurzpiepegal das wichtigste ist die Maus


 

Stimmt so auch nicht. Die Tastatur braucht man für´s Movement. Wenn da das Brett schlecht ist, dann kann die noch so schick aussehen. 

@Aks
Irgendwann sehen die Tasten der Lycosa so aus. 

Razer Lycosa Keyboard HELL - YouTube


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Dezember 2011)

Das sie allgemein richtig funktionieren sollte setzte ich vorraus.

wenn meine Lycosa nach 6 Monaten so aussieht wird sie Umgetauscht.


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das sie allgemein richtig funktionieren sollte setzte ich vorraus.
> 
> wenn meine Lycosa nach 6 Monaten so aussieht wird sie Umgetauscht.


 

Stimmt. Bei den Lycosa die ich hatte war die Funktion leider nicht gegeben. STRG + W + D + R ging zum Beispiel nicht. Da war nach D Schluss. Hat absolut mieses KRO das Teil.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Dezember 2011)

WTF, hab grad versucht die Tasten gleichzeitig zu drücken keine Chance  STRG+W+D geht ja aber ich komm mit keinen Finger an R


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem Daumen? Ich kann das ohne Probleme. Zum nachladen muss man ja noch nicht mal lange drücken.


----------



## macskull (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte jahrelang die Diamondback und dann die Diamondback 3G.
Waren beides super Mäuse. Leider mittlerweile beide mehr oder weniger hin.
Die eine hatte nen Kabelbruch, bei der anderen ist leider das Mausrad hinüber, siehe Thread von heute.
Die Abyssus habe ich testweise hier liegen. Ist eine wirklich gute Maus mit tollem Sensor. Wie es mit der Haltbarkeit aussieht kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, aber du solltest meiner Meinung nach nicht zu lange Finger haben, da die Maus (für mich) zu kurz geraten ist.
zu Razer Tastauren kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Ich habe ne Cherry, die ist zwar optisch nicht das Schönste, aber haltbar ohne Ende.
Der Support von Razer ist auch nicht schlecht, zumindest antworten sie recht schnell auf Mails...zumindest wenn man auf englisch schreibt, keine Ahnung ob es auch auf deutsch geht^^

Mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Dezember 2011)

IVIaster schrieb:


> Zur Tastatur: Es wird jetzt eine Filco werden, da mich einige User überzeugt haben diese zu nehmen.


 Eine wirklich _sehr_ gute Entscheidung!  Du wirst sicher mit Deiner Entscheidung zufrieden sein.


----------



## alm0st (15. Dezember 2011)

Hab bei mir ne Razer Lycosa daheim. Das die Schrott sein soll, kann ich nicht bestätigen - meine ist bald 1½ Jahre alt und funzt nach wie vor einwandfrei. 
Ich finde aber trotzdem, dass das Plastik ziemlich billig wirkt, auch wenn die Verarbeitung insgesamt stimmt. Nur diese "light touch" Bedienung ist manchmal selbstständig und schaltet einfach die Beleuchtung aus oder switched meine Musik weiter


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Dezember 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> meine ist bald 1½ Jahre alt und funzt nach wie vor einwandfrei.





R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Nur diese "light touch" Bedienung ist manchmal selbstständig und schaltet einfach die Beleuchtung aus oder switched meine Musik weiter


 So definiert man also neuerdings eine "einwandfreie Funktion"!?
Wieder ein zufriedener (zu Recht???) Razer Kunde.


----------



## gh0st76 (16. Dezember 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> So definiert man also neuerdings eine "einwandfreie Funktion"!?
> Wieder ein zufriedener (zu Recht???) Razer Kunde.


 
Soviel zum Thema das die kein Schrott ist.


----------



## Jupp007 (17. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe die Deathadder, Lycosa und das Destructor Pad. Vorher hatte ich die Diamondback. Ich muss sagen, dass ich sehr zu frieden bin mit den Produkten und der Qualität. Bei mir macht sich auch nichts selbständig etc.^^


----------



## alm0st (19. Dezember 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> So definiert man also neuerdings eine "einwandfreie Funktion"!?
> Wieder ein zufriedener (zu Recht???) Razer Kunde.



Sehr geehrter Herr Diskussionsteilnehmer,

ihren Sarkasmus bezüglich meiner Einschätzung eines, meiner Meinung zu Folge, vortrefflichen Produktes, kann ich leider nicht aktzeptieren. Der Ausfall des genannten Bauteils, beschränkt sich auf seltene Vofälle, welche sich im Bereich von 1x in ca. 2-3 Monaten beziffern lassen. Aus diesem Grund muss ich Ihnen und Ihrem Gesprächspartner wiedersprechen, da trotz dieses fast schon gar unwesentlichen Mangels, das Produkt einem hohem Qualitätsstandard entspricht. Dies beweisen über 1½ Jahre täglicher, intensiver Nutzung, ohne jegliche Ermüdungs- oder Abnutzungsserscheinungen.


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Dezember 2011)

Trotz allem ist das ein Mangel an der Tastatur. Selbst wenn der selten auftritt. Qualität wäre, wenn die Tastatur komplett ohne solche Ausfälle funktionieren würde. Aber Razer hat ja zum Glück mit der Black Widow eine gute Tastatur im Programm. Aber ist ja kein Wunder. Die kommt ja auch eigentlich von Ione. Die bauen schon gute Bretter. Würde mich nur interessieren bei welchem Hersteller die Lycosa geordert wurde.


----------



## Skeksis (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab ein Destructor Mousepad von Razer. Das funktioniert sehr gut. Es liegt flach auf dem Tisch und tut GAR nix. Das macht es allerdings tadellos. Also das mit dem flach daliegen und nix tun (könne). Bis auf das es jetzt nach 3y die Farbe verliert. Naja, dann doch ein Zowie.


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Dezember 2011)

Jeder hat so seinen Maßstab für ein gutes Produkt und was für den einen "einwandfrei" ist ist für einen anderen vielleicht schon "mangelhaft".
Ich Persönlich erwarte von einer Tastatur die als "einwandfrei" bezeichnet wird auch eine solche Funktion und keinerlei Mängel.
Sicherlich hat ein jeder für sich das Recht sich mit "ausreichenden" oder gar "mangelhaften" Produkten zufrieden zu geben.
Meine Politik ist dies jedoch nicht, ich erwarte von meinen Tastaturen das sie immer ihrer angestammten Funktion nachkommen und kein Eigenleben führen.


----------



## alm0st (21. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich mir ansehen, wie viele Tastaturen von anderen Herstellern ich schon hier hatte und was diese teilweise für Ausfälle oder Eigenarten hatten, dann ist eine ausgehende Tastenbeleuchtung mit Abstand das kleinste Übel. Im Verhältnis zur Nutzungsdauer und Intensität ist das für mich absolut akzeptabel, besonders in Anbetracht der Tatsache des seltenen Auftretens.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Dezember 2011)

Sie funktioniert trozdem nich einfandfrei! Aus meiner Sicht sogar magelhaft.
Für mich wäre das ein Grund die Tastatur zu tauschen.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (9. Januar 2012)

hab ne Razer Viper mit 1000 dpi und die hab ich jetzt ca. 5 Jahren  nun gibt langsam die RMT auf 

mit der Tastatur von Razer bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden ... siehe sig


----------

